# Htaccess RedirectMatch permanent



## KimbH (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello,

I have plesk software and am trying to do some house cleaning on my site. I want to moving some pages around in site and some to totally different domains. I am trying to use htaccess file to put in permanent redirects. When I had cpanel it had the feature to do the for me, all I did was put in the urls but plesk does not have that feature so I am trying to do it myself.

Below are the test run codes example I have been playing with moving a sub-domain site page to another domain all together page to see if I can get the codes right. Can someone please tell me what am I doing wrong?

I am putting this in my htaccess.

RedirectMatch permanent ^/military.domain.com/tomove.html$ http://www.domain-name.com/newsiteurl.html

Or there a better way to do this to do permanent redirects?

Update: I also have tired Redirect 301 /old/old.html http://www.you.com/new.html and that is not working. Any ideas?

I found a meta tag one that will work but I really didn't think that was the best way to go.

Nevermind: If I put the Redirect 301 in the sub domain htaccess it works. I would deleted this but I have no idea how.

Thank you for your time
Kimber


----------

